# How many calories in a free range Egg?



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

With and without yolk plz. It's one meal of the day I'm not sure of the calories I am consuming. I have 4 egg whites and one egg yolk.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

whole eggs anything from 70 to 100 calories mate.. depends on the size


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

http://www.caloriecounting.co.uk/resources/food/calories-eggs.htm

Google is a great tool 

To take all effort out

egg white approx 20 kcal

yolk approx 50 kcal


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

It will be stated on the packaging mate, on the underside of the lid usually.

SD


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Cheers.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

per medium egg

5.8g fat

1.7 saturated

6.5g protein

78 kcals

The protein in raw eggs is only 51% bio-available, whereas that of a cooked egg is nearer 91% bio-available, meaning the protein of cooked eggs is nearly twice as absorbable as the protein from raw eggs.

[The U.S. large egg's white weighs 38 grams with 4.7 grams of protein, 0.3 grams of carbohydrate and 62 milligrams of sodium. The U.S. large egg white contains about 20 calories.[2] Egg white has no dietary cholesterol. Egg white contains approximately 40 different proteins


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Usually tells you on the packaging.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Well if its free range that changes every thing multiply what a normal egg of the same size would have by .96 and that is the number of calories.

Lol, usually about 70 mate 6 protein 4 fat is pretty average


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I just go 5fat 5 protein for a medium egg, 8 and 8 for a large..


----------

